# Resources > Education Center >  >  Weird experience with binaural beats and marijuana

## EnvisionReality

Alright, so last night, like always, I listened to binaural beats for an hour or so before going to bed. Like every other night.
Now, today, I smoked marijuana. And I had the weirdest experience, which I didn't even notice until about ten minutes ago.
Not long after I smoked my joint, I started hearing this sound/melody in my head/far distance. It was really... "Physical". Meaning that I could hear it very clearly. I didn't think more of it, and it went away after about 15-20 minutes.
Now some hours later, I'm here again, ready to listen to my binaural beats. I play the youtube clip where I'd left it the previous night. And f*** me, It clicks in my brain, instantly. That's the sound/melody I heard while high earlier the same day. And I didn't even notice it.
Freaky stuff, mate.

Has anyone had any similar experiences?
Does anyone know what the hell just happened?

----------


## snoop

Not to degrade what you experienced, but you were high bro. The mind does funny things like this, especially when you combine things that produce altered states (such as drugs, binaural beats, and sleep). If freaks you out, don't be, it doesn't seem too far out of the ordinary really. The mind exists to recognize patterns and form connections between things that may not, do not, and possibly even cannot exist. At least not until we form the connection and conceive of how.

----------


## Occipitalred

Audition is quite an interesting sense.  :smiley: 

For example, if a scientist excites your neurons responsible for hearing, you will hear music. Which is unlike the other senses. (or at least, this would be true if I used all the right terminology, I'm not sure I did good justice to the recognized neuroscientist I am quoting).

What you say has actually happened to me, and I have never taken drugs. In this specific example, I was listening to The White Stripes' Seven Nation Army on repeat for a while. And after that, I continued to physically hear the song as clearly as if it was coming from the speakers. I was so confused, I even shut my computer down and went somewhere else and I could still hear it.

I feel like in the case of music, it is not that far-fetched that we could one day, instead of using ipods, just trigger our neurons to play songs, and maybe our brains would change them with time so they would never be exactly the same... Interesting stuff.

----------


## imazu

> I feel like in the case of music, it is not that far-fetched that we could one day, instead of using ipods, just trigger our neurons to play songs, and maybe our brains would change them with time so they would never be exactly the same... Interesting stuff.



Like, woh. Blew my mind because that is so possible and awesome..

----------


## Wisher

Hey EnvisionReality, I've tried binaural beats

It is an interesting thing. Every time I listen to them for 30min or longer, I'll remove the headphones and I hear this strange sound. It is like the air waves directly around my ears are wiggling rapidly, that's the best way I can describe the sound. 

This makes me believe they are doing something even though I never really feel any effects. I've never had what you experienced though

----------


## clumsydreamer

I have heard so much about binaural beats and I have tried them many times. The only effect I noticed is that they mellow me out and make me sleepy.
I often have binaural beats as I read in bed before turning the lights off, and then when I get tired, I continue to listen to the beats with my headphones.

I didn't notice much change in regards to my dreams/LDing, just that when the beats are playing I often fall asleep whilst reading.

And as for smoking weed, it's been a very long time for me!

----------

